# The Rhino had a couple of Babies...



## Eatonpcat (Sep 3, 2012)

Must be Mutt's...They came out Polaris's!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 3, 2012)

What are they (Polaris what?)? I just bought another one, a 2002 Big Bear 400 4x4. We need to hook up and go riding. 

My buddy stopped over last night on his new Polaris Razor..... Bad @$$....  Cant wait to get a UTV


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 4, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> What are they (Polaris what?)? I just bought another one, a 2002 Big Bear 400 4x4. We need to hook up and go riding.
> 
> My buddy stopped over last night on his new Polaris Razor..... Bad @$$.... Cant wait to get a UTV


 
They are Polaris Trail Boss 325 and 330...They aren't mine, Looks like I will be storing them though!  Where do you ride??  For now I just cut some paths through the back of my property, but looking for something a little more exciting.  Have you ever been to Bear Creek Amphitheater...Looks pretty cool!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 4, 2012)

Couple farms around me, where I can ride. I have a few hundred acres in Ky that has some of the best riding I have seen (if you don't mind a 5.5 hr drive).

Or there are some great Trail systems within a 2-3 hr drive. Wayne National, Wellsville, Hatfield-McKoy, to name a few.

Or there is hunting club in Adena Ohio, that has several rides a year. We normally try to make the ride in May, its called Rumble on the Ridge. A 33 mile, one way loop. Pretty nice. Camping and food on site. Deer everywhere. Beautiful.


----------



## rottiman (Sep 4, 2012)

Not alot of "PULL-UR-ARSE" dealers in my area.  I am fortunate to have many, many km's. of rideable trails right near home.  Kind of spoils you.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 4, 2012)

cute mutt's. Nice coats, same color


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 5, 2012)

rottiman said:


> Not alot of "PULL-UR-ARSE" dealers in my area. I am fortunate to have many, many km's. of rideable trails right near home. Kind of spoils you.


 
I wish I had more trails to ride, must be nice to get out and explore!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 5, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I wish I had more trails to ride, must be nice to get out and explore!


 
Not to rub it in . . . but there are over 6,000 miles of ATV trails here in Maine ranging from multi-use railbeds (which I find quite boring), old logging roads, woods trails, etc. Come on up . . .


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 5, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Not to rub it in . . . but there are over 6,000 miles of ATV trails here in Maine ranging from multi-use railbeds (which I find quite boring), old logging roads, woods trails, etc. Come on up . . .


 
Thinking about a vacation next year up that way... Remember Jake it's not bragging if it is true! LOL


----------



## fireview2788 (Sep 5, 2012)

Eaton Twp as in Lorain Co? 

fv


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 5, 2012)

fireview2788 said:


> Eaton Twp as in Lorain Co?
> 
> fv



You have family in Lagrange/Elyria area? Correct? I live about 20 minutes away from Eatonpcat. . . Yeah, Lorain County. Pretty close to Medina Co (maybe inside Medina?). 

You have any secret riding areas hidden around those parts?  The "Dump" in Lorain is no longer a viable place to ride. If you were ever there (was along the Black River).


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 5, 2012)

fireview2788 said:


> Eaton Twp as in Lorain Co?
> 
> fv


 
Yes...Where are you from in SW Ohio??


----------



## fireview2788 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in Greene Co now but grew up on S. Island Rd.  My mom lives in Elyria now, I graduated from Midview and my dad was a cop in North Ridgeville.  Small world.

f v


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 6, 2012)

fireview2788 said:


> I'm in Greene Co now but grew up on S. Island Rd. My mom lives in Elyria now, I graduated from Midview and my dad was a cop in North Ridgeville. Small world.
> 
> f v


 
I live on Cowley Road...


----------



## fireview2788 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep, small world!


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2012)

They're not Polaris's, they're Rhinettes.They make the oddest sounds.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 21, 2012)

While I was on vacation the Rhino popped out a couple more youngin's, Apparently she's a little promiscuous!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 21, 2012)

Who's Yellow 400EX and Red 300EX? That 400 is a mean machine with the 440 kit, cam, and rejetted

Love my 400EX (440EX)!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 21, 2012)

Dex...Those machines are a friend of mines and his wife's. As you may have noticed My buddy cooked the rear end in the 400.



Torch and a BFH to get the carrier out, Looks like someone replaced the carrier at some point with a greasable replacement and never added grease!




Your 400 is a sweet looking ride (actually they both are). You do know you can ride those in the dirt!  Honda just called, they don't want that picture posted on line again, they said those machines are cleaner than new ones and you're making them look bad!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 21, 2012)

Not bad for a 13 yr old Machine! Bought new in July of 99'. Been rebuilt though. Needs valve guides and seals again, as it is starting to smoke a little on start-up again. Quite a common problem among 400's.

They get riden. That pic was right after pressure washing this Spring.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 21, 2012)

Mad Dog...Not bad is the understatement of a lifetime!


----------



## lukem (Sep 21, 2012)

This post literally made me go out and wash down my ATV.  For some reason it still doesn't look brand new.  Maybe i used the wrong kind of water.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 21, 2012)

lukem said:


> This post literally made me go out and wash down my ATV. For some reason it still doesn't look brand new. Maybe i used the wrong kind of water.


 
Dexter =


----------

